# rebolar, requebrar



## sambistapt

Olá amigos!

How could I say " rebolar" in English?  shimmy?

Valeu,
Thanks,

Sam


----------



## Vanda

Oi Sam. Há de ter outras formas, mas eu já vi  to wiggle.


----------



## Nani[

eu acho que shake também pode ser. :S


----------



## gosfais

Ola-
Eu acho que o dificil desta palavra e que todos os verbos em ingles (shake, wiggle, shimmy) são movimentos isolados que não dão uma sensasão de alguem caminhando. Neste sentido, shimmy e o melhor de tudos porque tem um pouco deste idea de movimento, mas infelizmente e uma palavra antigua e meia ridicula. Não tem o poder da palavra rebolar na minha opinion.
Se eu for traduzir uma frase como "ela caminha rebolando" eu diria 'She walks with her hips swaying (seductively)."  ou, mais pelo lado de hip-hop- She walks with her booty shaking.


----------



## Vanda

Goisfais, eu sempre tive vontade que um nativo do inglês, que entendesse o sentido de rebolar, me dissesse qual a palavra que realmente é usada para o termo.  Todas as definições que  me deram até agora deixaram a desejar e nunca apareceu a oportunidade de tirar minha dúvida. O termo que coloquei acima tirei dum famoso seriado americano na TV a cabo, mas fiquei pensando se era a mesma coisa que eu queria.
Valeu.


----------



## gosfais

As ordens! 
Wiggle infelizmente e uma palavra pouco sensual. Uma minhoca 'wiggles.' Wiggling your bottom would be something more for kids or used in a joking way among adults, like I said, it has none of the power or sensualness of rebolar. 

The English translation of Garota de Ipanema uses 'sway' like I mentioned:
"when she walks it's like a samba that swings so cool and sways so gentle" 

se as mulheres dos paises que falam ingles rebolassem mais, talvez a gente teria uma palavra mais simples!


----------



## Vanda

gosfais said:


> se as mulheres dos países que falam ingles rebolassem mais, talvez a gente teria uma palavra mais simples!



Aha, era isso o que eu ia dizer, mas fiquei com medo de que me julgassem ou muito ufanista ou xenofóbica.


----------



## ronhende

Alguem sabe o que quer decer requebrar?


----------



## Vanda

Welcome Ronhende, 

Requebrar is the same as rebolar in the discussion above.


----------



## ronhende

obrigado.  Eu penco que tenho o sentido agora.  Mesmo como osillar, tremble, vibrate em ingles.  Sounds good. tchou.


----------



## Vanda

Ahem, I am not very sure if you got it.  Let me try to illustrate it: think of a beautiful woman swinging and swaying her hips as she walks....that is rebolar, requebrar - that hips movement!


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Maybe _catwalk_ could render the meaning of _rebolar_, if not accurately, at least approximately. Think of a fashion model as she catwalks down the runway. That languishing sway of hers is what _rebolar_ is all about.


----------



## gosfais

It would be nice if catwalk was a verb, it would solve this translation problem! But unfortunately it's just a synonym for runway. 
I quote the famous song about models by Right Said Fred: "I'm too sexy"

"I'm a model, you know what I mean, and I do my little turn on the catwalk."

Catwalks are also the little walkways used by the people who manipulate lights and ropes above the stage in a theater.


----------



## arbilab

I only recognize every 5th word of Portuguese, but from what I can tell, there is no word-equivalent of _rebolar_ in English, it would require a phrase within context.

'Shake' is what we do to bottles to mix the contents, but there is the context 'shake your booty' which is _rebolando,_ esp. in the context of dancing. 'Shimmy' is what a plate of gelatin does, or your steering wheel does if your tires are out of balance. But the phrase "she's got quite a shimmy in her getalong" is _rebolando_. ('Getalong' is a primarily Southern expression for walking, specifically, the mechanical articulation.)

We could say 'sways/wiggles/jiggles/undulates/oscillates sensually or provocatively'. We could say (and have said) 'I wish I had a swing like that in my back yard'. (There's a second line to that, if anyone wants to know it, PM, it's a little lewd.) 

But I can't think of a single English word that conveys _rebolar_. And y'all've got 2 of them!


----------



## Dom Casmurro

gosfais said:


> It would be nice if catwalk was a verb, it would solve this translation problem!


By googling for different tenses of the verb _to catwalk_, I got 809 hits for "she catwalks", 4,060 for "catwalked", 521 for "will catwalk", 155 for "would catwalk". Most of the sites featuring _catwalk_ as a verb refer to fashion models doing their job on runways. Here's an interesting one: Who will catwalk away with the title?


----------



## Denis555

Well, today I was watching a BBC nature domentary: Trials of Life by David Attenborough, final episode - Continuing the Line(the programme is dedicated to reproduction). And David Attenborough was talking about mating among elephants and then he said:

-The big male starts to follow her.
-She encourages him with a special, coy, swinging walk.

So in the animal world they also have this "rebolado"!


----------



## Frajola

arbilab said:


> I only recognize every 5th word of Portuguese, but from what I can tell, there is no word-equivalent of rebolar in English, it would require a phrase within context.


 
That much is true 

As has been said elsewhere, in describing a 'rebolado' I like to talk about someone 'swinging/swaying their hip' as they walk down the street.

As for 'catwalk', the media do like to use it as a verb, but I think it'd more likely be translated as 'desfilar'. If you have been to Salvador and seen a mulata rebolando ladeira abaixo, you'll know that 'to catwalk' is the furthest thing from 'rebolar'.

Just as an aside, the idiom 'perder o rebolado' means to feel embarrassed/disconcerted.

A atriz *perdeu o rebolado* quando o apresentador lhe perguntou sobre sua idade.


----------

